# Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer



## felix181 (2. Mai 2007)

Der Kauf der Terhi Nordic mit Steuerkonsole ist bei mir nun fix - werde nächste Woche bestellen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, waren Eure durchwegs positiven Erfahrungsberichte ausschlaggeben, dass ich mich dazu entschlossen habe. Bezüglich des Motors bin ich noch unschlüssig - entweder der 30 PS Honda oder der 30 PS Mercury. Da ich in Italien 100m von meinem Liegeplatz eine Mercury Werkstatt habe, tendiere ich eher zu Mercury - aber bis nächste Woche habe ich mich auch da entschieden.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen, die die Detailausstattung betreffen, die ich dann vornehmen will. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich ja wieder so gut beraten  :

+ Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr vom Steg über Heck oder Bug einsteigt?

+ Ich möchte den 25l Zusatztank vor der Konsole festschnallen - denkt Ihr, dass der Kahn dann zu steuerbordlastig wird?

+ Welchen Anker verwendet Ihr? Reicht ein 3 Kg Anker mit Bleileine statt Kette?

+ Noch immer nicht klar ist mir, wie man den Motor anbolzt. Habt Ihr Euch im Heck eine Inspektionsluke geschnitten?

+ Welche Rutenhalter habt Ihr im Einsatz? Relingsmontage oder fix an der Bordwand? Wie vertragen sich die Dinger mit der Hafenpersenning?

+ Habt Ihr Antifouling aufgebracht und wenn ja, mit welcher Körnung habt Ihr angeschliffen? 240 oder weniger?

+ Habt Ihr den Geber des Fischfinders (Humminbird 737) angeschraubt, angeklebt oder per Geberstange montiert.

+ Welche Leistung braucht ein E-Motor um mit dem Boot Driftfischen zu können?

+ Hat´s einen Sinn sich Ruder dazu zu bestellen oder ist das Boot sowieso nicht sinnvoll ruderbar?

+ Wie gross ist Eure Batterie?

+ Welchen Trailer verwendet Ihr? Reicht ein ungebremster?


Ich weiss, dass das gelich viele Fragen sind, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja die eine oder andere beantworten - danke jedenfalls dafür...


----------



## felix181 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*

Ich fürchte, dass ich jenen die das Boot gut kennen oder besitzen wohl schon zuviele Fragen gestellt habe... :c


----------



## Wahoo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*

Hallo Felix,

hier meinen kleiner Beitrag dazu

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr vom Steg über Heck oder Bug einsteigt?
Das ist vollkommen wurscht........ das Boot ist so robust das da nix passiert.

Ich möchte den 25l Zusatztank vor der Konsole festschnallen - denkt Ihr, dass der Kahn dann zu steuerbordlastig wird?
Ich würde den Zusatztank ganz nach vorne stellen, das Boot liegt dann besser.

Welchen Anker verwendet Ihr? Reicht ein 3 Kg Anker mit Bleileine statt Kette?
3 kg könnte was knapp sein, wichtig ist aber das das Ankerseil lang genug ist.

Noch immer nicht klar ist mir, wie man den Motor anbolzt. Habt Ihr Euch im Heck eine Inspektionsluke geschnitten?
Verstehe die Frage nicht, bei mir sind Schrauben drin bzw. Bolzen

Welche Rutenhalter habt Ihr im Einsatz? Relingsmontage oder fix an der Bordwand? Wie vertragen sich die Dinger mit der Hafenpersenning?
Am besten Rutenhalter nehmen wo man das Oberteil abnehmen kann. Gibt genug Modelle auf dem Markt. Stabil sollten sie sein.
Hafenpersenning verträgt das überhaupt nicht gut.....

Habt Ihr den Geber des Fischfinders (Humminbird 737) angeschraubt, angeklebt oder per Geberstange montiert.
Entweder einen Saugnapf/Saugheber der ist halt portabel.... oder mit Silicon ein Kunststoffbrett ankleben und da die Befestigung drauf schrauben

Welche Leistung braucht ein E-Motor um mit dem Boot Driftfischen zu können?
Schau dir mal die Powerdrive von Minkota an

Hat´s einen Sinn sich Ruder dazu zu bestellen oder ist das Boot sowieso nicht sinnvoll ruderbar?
würde ich nicht machen..... kaum ruderbar, und du hast doch E-Motor

Wie gross ist Eure Batterie?
ich glaube 75 AH, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein

Welchen Trailer verwendet Ihr? Reicht ein ungebremster?
Heku ungebremst aber mit vielen Rollen, Sliphilfen

Und als Motor schau dir mal die neuen E-Tec Motoren an...... surren wie geschmiert

Das ist nur meine Meinung...... bitte nicht überbewerten


----------



## felix181 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Das ist nur meine Meinung...... bitte nicht überbewerten


Vielen Dank!


----------



## detlefb (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



> Welchen Anker verwendet Ihr? Reicht ein 3 Kg Anker mit Bleileine statt Kette?


Nimm mal 5m Kette vorweg und 3-5 fache Länge der Wassertiefe Ankerleine, dann hält auch ein 2 Kilo Anker. 
Ein Anker muß flach liegen und sich eingraben können, deshalb der Kettenvorlauf.
Die Kette sollte Pi mal Daumen der Bootslänge entsprechen.


----------



## felix181 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



detlefb schrieb:


> Nimm mal 5m Kette vorweg und 3-5 fache Länge der Wassertiefe Ankerleine, dann hält auch ein 2 Kilo Anker.
> Ein Anker muß flach liegen und sich eingraben können, deshalb der Kettenvorlauf.
> Die Kette sollte Pi mal Daumen der Bootslänge entsprechen.


Ich hatte bei meinem vorigen Boot eine Kette - ich würde das gerne vermeiden und eine Bleileine nehmen ...


----------



## felix181 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



Wahoo schrieb:


> Noch immer nicht klar ist mir, wie man den Motor anbolzt. Habt Ihr Euch im Heck eine Inspektionsluke geschnitten?
> Verstehe die Frage nicht, bei mir sind Schrauben drin bzw. Bolzen
> 
> Welche Rutenhalter habt Ihr im Einsatz? Relingsmontage oder fix an der Bordwand? Wie vertragen sich die Dinger mit der Hafenpersenning?
> ...



Naja, der Motor muss doch beidseitig angeschraubt werden, oder?

Ich hätte einen guten Draht zu Tite Lok - ich weiss nur nicht, ob die abnehmbare haben?

Der Powerdrive von Minn Kota schaut gut aus - ABER: Das Befestigen der Montageplattform könnte schwer werden, da ich das Ding im Bug kaum unterbringen werde - so ein Sch... #d


----------



## kevkeding (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*

Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen, die die Detailausstattung betreffen, die ich dann vornehmen will. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mich ja wieder so gut beraten  :

+ Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Ihr vom Steg über Heck oder Bug einsteigt?

+ Ich möchte den 25l Zusatztank vor der Konsole festschnallen - denkt Ihr, dass der Kahn dann zu steuerbordlastig wird?


+ Noch immer nicht klar ist mir, wie man den Motor anbolzt. Habt Ihr Euch im Heck eine Inspektionsluke geschnitten?


+ Habt Ihr den Geber des Fischfinders (Humminbird 737) angeschraubt, angeklebt oder per Geberstange montiert.


+ Hat´s einen Sinn sich Ruder dazu zu bestellen oder ist das Boot sowieso nicht sinnvoll ruderbar?


+ Welchen Trailer verwendet Ihr? Reicht ein ungebremster?


Ich weiss, dass das gelich viele Fragen sind, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja die eine oder andere beantworten - danke jedenfalls dafür...[/quote]

*Echolot:* Saugnapfgeber halten top, ansonsten anschrauben (unproblematisch).

*Trailer:* Bei dem Gewicht des Bootes ist ein ungebremster völlig ausreichend.

*Einstieg:* Egal, absolut!

*Steuerbordlastigkeit:* Ist nicht zu vermeiden. Das Boot läßt sich aber auch absolut gut fahren + bedienen, wenn du auf der Rücksitzbank ziemlich mittig sitzt.

*Motoranbau:* Was soll die /eine Inspektionsluke???|kopfkrat  Mein Motor ist angebolzt, also einfach durchgeschraubt -unproblematisch-.
Einen 80 - 100 kg-Motor nimmst du sowieso nicht mal eben ab!?!

*Ruder:* Ein Handpaddel an Bord kann vielleicht nicht schaden, aber den kompletten Rudersatz?? Ich weiß nicht!

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Du wirst das erste perfekte Terhi-Nordic besitzen:vik: . Fehler und Mängel ausgeschlossen!!!!!!!!#6  + Spass wird es dir bereiten:q !

Jörg


----------



## felix181 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Du wirst das erste perfekte Terhi-Nordic besitzen:vik: . Fehler und Mängel ausgeschlossen!!!!!!!!#6  + Spass wird es dir bereiten:q !
> 
> Jörg



Hoffentlich ! #6  Aber wenn, dann dank Eurer Hilfe...


----------



## detlefb (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



> Ich hatte bei meinem vorigen Boot eine Kette - ich würde das gerne vermeiden und eine Bleileine nehmen ...



Was spricht gegen eine Kette, die ist preiswert und hat sich Millionenfach bewährt.
...so aus Interesse

Vielleicht hilft das Bild dein Anbolz " Problem " zu lösen.


----------



## felix181 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



detlefb schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine Kette, die ist preiswert und hat sich Millionenfach bewährt.
> ...so aus Interesse
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das Bild dein Anbolz " Problem " zu lösen.


Ich fand es immer enorm mühsam die Kette händisch einzuholen - beim vorigen Boot hatte ich eben eine Kette und alleine schon das Einbringen in den Ankerkasten (war bei dem Boot aber auch saublöd gelöst) war elend...

Danke für die Grafik!


----------



## kevkeding (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*

Hei felix181,
nach "tausend"|uhoh: beantworteten Fragen möchte ich jetzt fragen:

Gekauft??? wenn nicht, warum nicht ?
wenn ja:vik: , wo bleiben die Foto´s?

Nach der tatkräftigen Unterstützung durch die "Boardis" bist du am Zug.

Pure Neugier,

Jörg#h


----------



## felix181 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Hei felix181,
> nach "tausend"|uhoh: beantworteten Fragen möchte ich jetzt fragen:
> 
> Gekauft??? wenn nicht, warum nicht ?
> ...


Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht!
Ich wollte eigentlich warten und euch echte Photos reinstellen, aber ich bekomme den Kahn leider erst Mitte Juni...

ALSO: Ja, ich habe diese Woche gekauft - Terhi 6020c mit einem Mercury F 30 EFI. Ausserdem hab ich mir einen Harbeck 650 Trailer dazu genommen.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt das Boot hauptsächlich gekauft, weil hier so eine überwältigend positive Meinung dazu vorherrscht und wenn Angler ein Boot für brauchbar halten, dann ist es für meinen Zweck auch brauchbar - ich geh ja angeln damit  

Dazu werde ich mir einen Humminbird 737 Fishfinder nehmen (wurde toll vom Boardmitglied Schageter vom Echolotzentrum beraten, also werd ich dort auch kaufen) - allerdings hab ich noch das Problem, dass ich schauen muss, ob der Fischfinder einen Platz im Steuerstand zur Fixmontage findet oder nicht.

Ausserdem werde ich mir zum Driften auf Welse einen Minn Kota V2 Powerdrive nehmen - allerdings muss der irgendwie im Bug montiert werden und da fehlt mir noch völlig der Plan wie das gehen soll - also bin ich für Ratschläge oder Tipps diesbezüglich natürlich sehr empfänglich.

Zu Anfang war meine Idee, ein ganz billiges Boot zu kaufen und jetzt buttere ich grad beinahe das ganze Geld welches ich für den Verkauf meines Big Game Bootes bekommen habe in diese Nussschale - aber was soll´s, erspart mir hoffentlich später den Ärger mit gebrauchten Dingen die halt schneller über den Jordan gehen.

Ich möchte mich natürlich hier auch gleich für alle bisherigen Ratschläge sehr herzlich bedanken und hoffe sehr, dass ihr mich auch in Zukunft nicht "im Stich lasst"...

Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon auf die Nussschale und werde, nachdem ich letzte Arbeiten wie Antifouling und dergleichen gemacht habe, schätzungsweise Anfang Juli damit nach Italien fahren und es dem liegeplatz übergeben - dann wird vieeeeel geangelt....


----------



## felix181 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Hei felix181,
> nach "tausend"|uhoh: beantworteten Fragen möchte ich jetzt fragen:
> 
> Gekauft??? wenn nicht, warum nicht ?
> ...


So, lange hat´s gedauert mit den versprochenen Photos, aber jetzt ist das Boot fertig. Vorne ist ein Minn Kota V2 mit Autodrive drauf (Befestigung ist auf einem Bild zu sehen), als Fishfinder, GPS und Kartenplotter ein Humminbird 737, Motor ist ein Mercury F 30 EFI mit Powertrimm und Funk ist von Raymarine (Handgerät).

Den Fishfinder hab ich übrigens einmal fix im Steuerstand montiert (mit GPS) und einmal mobil auf einem Küchenschneidbrett auf Plastik (eine zusätzliche Halterung und ein Geberverlängerungskabel waren nötig) - so kann ich an jedem Punkt des Bootes bequem Fisch-TV schauen. Mal sehen, ob sich das bewährt.
Was hab ich noch abgeändert bzw. ergänzt:
Bei der Motorspiegelplatte habe ich eine Inspektionsluke eingebaut (zum leichteren Abnehmen des Motors), die Batterie für den E-Motor (90 A AGM Batterie) ist im Fischkasten befestigt, 32 (!!!) Haken und Ösen habe ich montiert um Dinge festzubinden, Rutenhalter sind an der Reling montiert (leider auch der in Italien vorgeschriebene Rescue Sling), eine Ankerrolle ist im Bug montiert, die Befestigungsklampen sind versetzt (jetzt 2 vorne und 2 hinten), Antifouling ist von International das Ultra (Hartantifouling), Ein Zusatztank ist vor dem Steuerstand montierbar, Innen sind horizontale und vertikale Angelrutenhalter für den Transport montiert (auf den Holzleisten), im Heckbereich ist eine Lenzöffnung unter der Wasserlinie (falls sich der ABS Schaum doch einmal durch ein Leck ansaugen sollte), am AB sind Hydrofoils montiert (Boot kommt damit eindeutig schneller mit dem Heck aus dem Wasser), ein Voltmeter ist für die Motorbatterie eingebaut, im Ankerkasten ist eine Befestigungsöse eingebaut (unglaublich, dass soetwas nicht Standard ist), zwischen Tank und Motor hab ich noch einen Wasserabscheider mit Filter zwischengeschalten.


Danke für die Hilfe von Euch - in 2 Wochen kommt das Boot an den Endbestimmungsort an der Adria im Podelta zum Waller und Meereräuberfang...:vik:


----------



## detlefb (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*

@ felix 181,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der " Nußschale " ähm sorry vernünftigen Angelboot.
Da hast du bestimmt ne Menge Spaß mit.

Ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht der Jungfernfahrt #6#h


----------



## felix181 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



detlefb schrieb:


> @ felix 181,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der " Nußschale " ähm sorry vernünftigen Angelboot.
> Da hast du bestimmt ne Menge Spaß mit.
> ...


Hast schon recht - mehr als eine Nussschale ist es nicht, aber genau soetwas wollte ich ja, da mir das grosse Boot unterm Strich einfach zuviel arbeit war. Wo weniger dran ist, kann auch weniger kaputt gehen...
Die Jungfernfahrt habe ich schon hinter mir - wurde gleich klar, dass der Standardprop von Mercury nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Hab ihn gegen einen mit niedrigerer Steigung ausgetauscht...


----------



## kevkeding (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*

Erstmal absoluten Glückwunsch #6zum "Mega"-Perfekten Angelboot.:vik:

Nun hätte ich allerdings auch mal ´ne Frage.
Bin mit meinem 15er und jetzt 25er Mercury bzw. Mariner ausschließlich mit den Standartschrauben gefahren.
Wie wirkt sich der "Prop" -wie du so nett sagst- mit niedrigerer Steigung beim Terhi aus?

Jörg


----------



## felix181 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Erstmal absoluten Glückwunsch #6zum "Mega"-Perfekten Angelboot.:vik:
> 
> Nun hätte ich allerdings auch mal ´ne Frage.
> Bin mit meinem 15er und jetzt 25er Mercury bzw. Mariner ausschließlich mit den Standartschrauben gefahren.
> ...



Also, der Originalprop(eller) hatte 11" Steigungund damit ist das Boot ein bisschen schwer in die maximalen Drehzahlen gekommen - also hab ich zusätzlich, einen Ersatzprop hätte ich sowieso kaufen müssen, einen mit niedrigerer Steigung (9,5") gekauft - da geht´s jetzt flotter.
Bei den Props muss man je nach Bedarf immer ein bisschen experimentieren.

P.S.: Die Steigung und die Grösse stehen am Propeller eingestanzt...


----------



## felix181 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Erstmal absoluten Glückwunsch #6zum "Mega"-Perfekten Angelboot.:vik:


Achja - ganz vergessen: Megaperfekt ist da nichts. Ich hab dauern Kompromisse (Platz) machen müssen. Aber ich freu mich schon riesig auf´s Angeln damit. :vik:


----------



## felix181 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weitere Fragen an Terhi Nordic Besitzer*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich der "Prop" -wie du so nett sagst- mit niedrigerer Steigung beim Terhi aus?
> 
> Jörg


Kleiner Nachtrag: Wenn man zum Beispiel mit einem Boot Wasserschifahrer ziehen will, braucht man einen anderen Prop als wenn man möglichst lange die Höchstgeschwindigkeit fahren will. So kann man das vielleicht am besten erklären...


----------

